# OUR ORCHID PAIR MATED!!



## lorriekay56 (Nov 3, 2006)

Our orchid male from Yen Saw and Orchid Female from Dartania has mated.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed there will be ootheca soon!!!

I am so excited!!!


----------



## Butterflyhornet (Nov 4, 2006)

Good luck and I hope it goes well. Post pictures of the happy couple? (or not so happy for one of them  )


----------



## Ian (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats, keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 8, 2006)

HI Lorrie, glad to know you finally make it happen!! All the best!


----------

